# 2011 Patriot Autofest - 9/11/2011



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

We are gearing up for the 2nd Annual Patriot Autofest this weekend, Sunday, 9/11/2011. It will be a MECA Double Point sanctioned event with SQL, SPL, and Show & Shine classes, raffle tickets for great prizes, great music, etc. 

Most importantly, the day will be celebration of the freedom we enjoy in the USA, and supporting the men and women that protect that freedom. All proceeds from every part of the event will go to the Folds of Honor Foundation and the Heroes On Track Program, both of which support the families of US Service men and women injured or killed in service to our country. 

The Patriot Autofest will be held in the Washington Irving Memorial Park in Bixby, Oklahoma, a beautiful park under the trees on the bank of the Arkansas River just south of Tulsa. There is plenty of room to spread out, show off our vehicles, and spend some time with others to remember the importance of the day. And, there is one of the steel beams from the World Trade Center towers in the park as a memorial to the 9/11 victims. 

Registration will be open at 7:30AM, and judging will start at 10:30. Trophies and awards will be at 4:30 PM. The entry fee for each class entered is $25, and every penny goes to the charities.

The park address is: 13700 South Memorial Drive, Bixby, OK, 74008.

If you are interested in attending, volunteering to help, or donating, please let me know. This will be a great day, with absolutely perfect weather, some awesome cars to see and hear, and great people to celebrate and remember this very important day.

We hope to see you Sunday!


Mark Eldridge

[email protected]
(918) 810-2535


----------

